# Fingers crossed I get there this week!



## Stitch147 (Sep 6, 2017)

After the disappointment of not getting to an event last Sunday I'm hoping to have no issues this Saturday!
Saturday I will be taking part in the Thames Path Challenge London Bridges Trek. Its 25km starting near Putney Bridge and finishing near Tower Bridge crossing bridges over the Thames as I go. My start time is 10am and I am hoping to finish in under 5 hours.
I am doing it for a small charity some people might have heard of, Diabetes UK!!!
I'll be taking pictures on the route and will hopefully do a walk report Saturday evening (or Sunday morning).


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2017)

Good luck Stitch! I hope everything goes to plan this time


----------



## Pine Marten (Sep 6, 2017)

Wow, all the best, Stitch! I'll think of you while we are at a friend's 40th birthday party on Saturday evening


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 6, 2017)

Pine Marten said:


> Wow, all the best, Stitch! I'll think of you while we are at a friend's 40th birthday party on Saturday evening


Hopefully I'll be at home in the evening with a well deserved take-away for dinner, a bottle of chilled perry that I got whilst in Dorset and my feet soaking in a nice bowl of warm water!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 6, 2017)

Best of luck, hope it all goes according to plan


----------



## Flower (Sep 6, 2017)

Best of luck Stitch, I hope all goes to plan this time  With a well deserved take away and bottle of perry waiting for you, you'll do it in record time!


----------

